#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Formatting Numbers with Appropriate Comma's - Frustrated!

## OpieWinston

I created a macro to write emails directly from Outlook. Hit the button, answer a couple pop up boxes, and theres my email. I cant figure out how to make the numbers format as dollar amounts though. Shoot  I dont even need it to format as currency  I just need appropriate commas. See below excerpts please; 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


It asks for and utilizes the numbers appropriately, but formats it as one long number instead of with appropriate commas

Ive tried 



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


That didnt work. Google told me to do




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


But that gives me Compile Error: Expected: = , but I cant figure out where to put the damn = sign! Put it between Format and first parenthesis, and then it tells me it was a closing parenthesis somewhere. There is no open parenthesis to close! Put it anywhere else and it tells me its expecting an expression! Gah!! 

Would someone please point out what Im missing? How do I get a number in Outlook to format as a number with appropriate commas when the information is NOT coming from a spreadsheet?

Thanks for the help!

----------


## OpieWinston

Well I figured it out right after posting, though it makes no sense to me why it is done that way.  I have to use the Format(Contract, “Currency”) inline with the message instead of trying to call it out or assign it on it’s own.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


So every time I reference the amounts, I have to put in the formatting language.

Weird.

----------

